
Over 7M new users signed up for Telegram in the last 24 hours - bndr
https://twitter.com/telegram/status/727551443553685506
======
mtgx
Telegram has been a great example of how marketing yourself as "the most
secure chat app" even though you're far from it, can lead to great success.

Hopefully it can one day wash all of its sins by adopting the Signal protocol,
the way Whatsapp did.

